# Medical Gas



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Getting geared up to work a huge medical gas shut down this evening at a local hospital. We have to shut down 7 floors of medical air, oxygen,and vacumm. Putting eveybody that needs it on reserve bottles and posting them up at each room. 4 hr deadline. I enjoy doing medical gas cause its clean.The nitrogen purge keeps the copper brand new even after silver soldering.... looking forward to it. Anybody else certified to run gas?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am, we don't do very much of it though.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*Last time I did work similar to that was for a laboratory.*
*Brazing with nitro purge for purified air lines.*
*We set drops for each outlet, the next morning we came in to find almost every single one bent.*
*Some bozo decided to move them out of the way to make room for a fork-lift, the annealed fittings made it very easy.*


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ouch... Im sure yall were happy about that. The copper will break long before the fitting.


----------



## masterk (Jun 20, 2008)

med gas is clean work except when working on those clogged vac lines.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Ouch... Im sure yall were happy about that. The copper will break long before the fitting.


Not true.

All fittings are made out of type M copper.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Your right.... I miss wordered it. The copper will break break before the joint will fail.


----------



## LIVMECM (Sep 12, 2008)

about 20% of our work is in the medical feild. we have several men with licens. train your men to be the best.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you know the balloon trick when purging lines with nitrogen? I didn't want to state the obvious if you guys already knew.


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I'd like to be certified in it.

I thnk Ky honors the NFPA 99c, not sure on it though.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

what's the baloon trick?


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> what's the baloon trick?


While I'm not sure my guess would be that if fill a balloon. If it floats you have nitrogen, if it drops their is air in the line.


----------



## Kyle (Oct 4, 2008)

done plenty of it. but never in that size of shut down. all the buildings we have here are isolated systems all over so need to shut down that big. hope it goes well man


----------

